# Best horse/tack match



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ill have to get some pics of my gelding in his show tack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man, I'm really particular about my horses' colours! This is just 4 of the 8

*Fanta is in purple*









*Kody is in "wine" (although finding a halter that colour is borderline impossible so his halter is kinda burgundy!)*









*Nippa is in baby blue*









*And Rex is in black (he has a black lead too now!)*










I literally avoid putting any other colour but theirs on them wherever I can!


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

This is Velvet, her colour is bright yellow. She has her blue jumper boots on the front in this pic but she has a yellow pad, splint boots, halter and a few other random items 








This is Brandy. Her colour is hott pink


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Aw, I don't have one where she has both her halter and saddle blanket on... Can I pretty please post two?

If so, then this is her new halter (Her colours are Aqua and Purple):










And her saddle blanket (Aqua with Purple and Pearl lining):


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Bundy doesn't have a 'colour' but I put him in the RM Williams saddle blankets because they are classy, very country and suit his colour:

(I'm going to sneak two in because I have two different cloths, shhhhh!)


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

great pics so far


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I absolutely love everything blue so naturally, that is my horses' color.










He was trying to be sneaky and get to the grass just out of frame LOL.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Toby Keith


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

soldier was lime green nd black before he passed on 








fury is baby blue nd black-i just ordered her reins so im using white till then


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

If only this contest was a little later! I buy Mystique everything in blue to match her eyes, and I just bought this saddle pad: http://www.culturedcowboy.com/horseequipment/saddlepads/images/23649.jpg (sorry about the size) and matching blue SMB boots. I keep her mane, tail, and forelock braided with blue electrical tape (Mystique and a pony on Flickr - Photo Sharing!) and she has a blue halter, fly sheet, and tail bag.



This is the best I can do now : ]


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

good pics


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Jerry in blue... So handsome. 

I'll have to get some with him in his new fly veil... I may have to sneak in two pictures... Shhh...


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Nali- Blue/white









Shiloh- Purple









Johnny- Blue/grey









Toby- Purple


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride them all in the same: black saddle, blue pad, and black bridle with gold studs on browband


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

omg Branded Heart I have a chestnut mare called Brandy and her colour is Hot Pink too!


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

Aww what a cutie!! 
^^ I like her outfit


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwww If only this was later! My colts new colors is Baby blue and silver!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish I had better pictures! My guy's colors are classic hunter green, white and black.

I guess it's hunter and white in this picture though without his bridle/saddle.


----------



## ISAgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Blackhat the medicine paint I rode wore purple everything cse it brought out his markings and one blue eye lol. I can't post pictures on my phone but there is some in my album but technically I don't think it counts towards the comp.

Good luck choosing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

My old barrel/team penning horses colors were red and black....
RIP Nasty Attitude.

















All my horses now are ridden with my black ESP pad and their own set of leather tack. But they all have their own SMB boots:
Ty's are navy and turquiose
Roxy's are Hot Pink and Turquiose
Thors are Black and Red.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

No more pictures.

Judging has started!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

winners in order:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Yay, thanks! 

Congrats guys!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Awww yay! Thanks!


----------

